# Topics > Related topics > Events >  International CES or Consumer Electronics Show, Las Vegas Convention Center, Las Vegas, Nevada, USA

## Airicist

Website - ces.tech

youtube.com/ces

facebook.com/CES

twitter.com/CES

linkedin.com/showcase/ceslasvegas

instagram.com/ces

Consumer Electronics Show on Wikipedia

CES 2023, January 5-8, 2023, Las Vegas, Nevada

CES 2022, January 5-8, 2022, Las Vegas, Nevada

CES 2021, January 11-14, 2021, digital

CES 2020, January 7-10, 2020, Las Vegas, Nevada

CES 2019, January 8-11, 2019, Las Vegas, Nevada

CES 2018, January 9-12, 2018, Las Vegas, Nevada

CES 2017, January 5-8, 2017, Las Vegas, Nevada

CES 2016, January 6-9, 2016, Las Vegas, Nevada

CES 2015, January 6-9, 2015, Las Vegas, Nevada

----------


## Airicist

2015 International CES 

Published on Jul 8, 2014




> The International CES is the world's gathering place for all who thrive on the business of consumer technologies. Held in Las Vegas every year, it has served as the proving ground for innovators and breakthrough technologies for more than 40 years—the global stage where next-generation innovations are introduced to the marketplace.
> 
> The 2015 International CES takes place Jan. 6-9, 2015 in Las Vegas, NV.

----------


## Airicist

2015 CES Preview 

 Published on Nov 3, 2014




> When it comes to gatherings of powerful people who shape business and innovation, CES is in truly elite company. Take a peak of what’s in store for four days of business, innovation and exactly what you didn’t expect.

----------


## Airicist

Navigating the 2015 International CES 

Published on Nov 11, 2014




> CES is where the world's innovators gather. This year, we have three distinct locations: Tech East, Tech West and C Space at ARIA. Find out what you'll see in each.

----------


## Airicist

CES Unveiled Paris Recap 

Published on Nov 24, 2014




> CES Unveiled Paris, held on October 22,2014, previewed products and technologies coming from established global brands and innovative startups from France, with less than three months to go before the 2015 International CES.

----------


## Airicist

What’s Trending at #CES2015 – Part 1 

Published on Nov 24, 2014




> The 2015 International CES is the world’s gathering place for all who thrive on the business of consumer technology. Learn about what’s trending in immersive entertainment, sports and fitness, health and wellness and startups.

----------


## Airicist

What’s Trending at #CES2015 – Part 2 

Published on Dec 1, 2014




> The 2015 International CES is where innovation goes to market. Learn about what’s trending in automotive electronics, unmanned systems, 3D printing and personal security

----------


## Airicist

What’s Trending at #CES2015 – Part 3 

Published on Dec 8, 2014




> The 2015 International CES features the largest hands-on showcase of emerging innovation. Learn about what’s trending in the Internet of Things, smart home, sensors and wearables

----------


## Airicist

CES 2015 preview: Smart home 

Published on Dec 12, 2014




> Rich Brown offers a preview of smart-home innovations leading up to CES 2015

----------


## Airicist

What to expect at CES 

Published on Dec 15, 2014




> Brian Cooley takes us through a rundown of the latest tech that is expected to surface at CES 2015.

----------


## Airicist

Show Floor Sneak Peek at CES 2015 

Published on Jan 5, 2015




> Take a sneak peak of the 2015 CES show floor before it opens!

----------


## Airicist

Unveiled Highlights at CES 2015 

Published on Jan 5, 2015




> Take a look at some of the hottest technology from Unveiled at the 2015 CES

----------


## Airicist

Innovation is Here at the 2015 CES 

Published on Jan 5, 2015




> This is the 2015 International CES and innovation is here.

----------


## Airicist

Startups Highlights at CES 2015 

Published on Jan 7, 2015

----------


## Airicist

3D Printing Highlights at CES 2015 

Published on Jan 6, 2015




> Check out some of the newest innovations in 3D Printing from the show floor of the 2015 International CES! Products featured by Autodesk, New Matter, Scanify, 3DP and MakerBot Industries.

----------


## Airicist

Fitness & Sports Highlights at CES 2015 

Published on Jan 7, 2015




> Stay healthy with the newest wearable products in fitness and sports, only at the 2015 International CES

----------


## Airicist

Sensor Highlights at CES 2015 

Published on Jan 8, 2015




> The market for sensor technology is expected to reach $6.5 billion in 2018. It takes center stage at CES 2015.

----------


## Airicist

Unmanned Systems Highlights at CES 2015 

Published on Jan 8, 2015




> Unmanned Systems are taking to the skies and working all around us, here at the 2015 International CES.

----------


## Airicist

CES 2015 Immersive Entertainment Highlights 

Published on Jan 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Automotive Tech Highlights at CES 2015 

Published on Jan 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

CES 2015 Editor Insights 

Published on Jan 12, 2015




> See the 2015 International CES through the eyes of some of the industry's top editors.

----------


## Airicist

CES 2016 Day 1: drones, wearables, and tons of smart home gadgets

Published on Jan 5, 2016




> CES doesn’t start until Wednesday, but we got a preview of some of the biggest stories of the show tonight. Here’s what you can expect to see a lot more of over the next few days.

----------


## Airicist

CES 2016: Day 1 recap

Published on Jan 5, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Show Floor Sneak Peek at CES 2016

Published on Jan 5, 2016




> Take a sneak peek of the 2016 CES show floor before it opens!

----------


## Airicist

Record breaking innovation at CES unveiled

Published on Jan 5, 2016




> A record 160 companies at official press event kick off a week of 20,000 product launches at CES2016

----------


## Airicist

Robots Roam CES 2016

Published on Jan 8, 2016




> CES has the latest in intelligent robotic machines. They're connected to the cloud and capable of seeing, hearing and reacting to the environment.

----------


## Airicist

See them Live! Robot Revue at CES 2016




> Robotics Trends introduces the year’s hottest, most exciting robots and their makers. This session includes demos and Q&A with robotics’ most disruptive new entrepreneurs.

----------


## Airicist

“Robots Come Home” Session from CES 2016




> Maryanna Saenko and Mark B?nger analyze the state of the personal robotics market during the "Robots Come Home" session during the half-day robotics conference at CES 2016.

----------


## Airicist

James Kuffner discusses smart robots at CES 2016




> James Kuffner discusses the potential for artificial intelligence, machine learning, and cloud computing here at the 2016 Consumer Electronics Show.

----------


## Airicist

CES Asia 2016: tech trends and highlights

Published on May 18, 2016




> IEEE Senior Member, Dr. Tom Coughlin, sits down with Tencent Digital reporter, Wenze Zhong at CES Asia to talk tech trends.

----------


## Airicist

Sci-Fi becomes reality at CES

Published on Nov 29, 2016




> Drones and robotics are smarter with cognitive learning systems and features like facial and mood recognition. Experience these life-changing advancements at CES 2017.






Connectivity is the heart of CES

Published on Nov 29, 2016




> From appliances to cars and clothes, our world is now connected. Home is where the smart is at CES 2017.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Cars, robots expected to star at CES 2017"

by Jefferson Graham
January 3, 2017

----------


## Airicist

CES 2017 preview

Published on Jan 3, 2017




> The largest tech conference in the world is about to start. Here's what we expect to see.

----------


## Airicist

Digital meets the real world: CESTV spotlight on augmented & virtual reality

Published on Jan 6, 2017




> Augmented, virtual and mixed reality technologies are changing the way we view and experience our world. The next wave of immersive multimedia is on display at CES 2017.

----------


## Airicist

Buckle up! Exploring vehicle technology on the CES 2017 show floor

Published on Jan 6, 2017




> Vehicle Technology is driving CES 2017 to its next innovation destination. With 138 exhibitors spanning more than 200,000 net square feet, the Vehicle Technology is the place to be for the latest in automotive advancements.

----------


## Airicist

Drones are flying into the future at CES 2017

Published on Jan 6, 2017




> Drones have reached new heights, changing the way we view our world; from aerial coverage for sports to enhancing search and rescue efforts and disaster relief.

----------


## Airicist

Unexpected health, fitness and wearable tech at CES 2017

Published on Jan 6, 2017




> Keep a pulse on the health, fitness and wearable technology at CES 2017 with the latest from Fitbit, Philips, Sensoria and SimForHealth.

----------


## Airicist

The robots of CES 2017

Published on Jan 7, 2017




> The creepy, cool, and weird robots I saw at CES this year.

----------


## Airicist

CESTV: our connected world

Published on Jan 6, 2017




> How new tech devices are using the internet to talk to each other and use data to make our lives better. Check out all the IoT highlights from CES 2017.

----------


## Airicist

CESTV: Sports Tech at CES 2017

Published on Jan 8, 2017




> Catch the latest in sports tech at CES 2017.

----------


## Airicist

CESTV: Robots redefining and shaping our future

Published on Jan 8, 2017




> CES 2017 has the latest in intelligent, autonomous robotic machines that are shifting the way we learn, play and live our lives.

----------


## Airicist

CESTV: Audio Tech Innovations Deliver at CES 2017

Published on Jan 8, 2017




> So you want your music anytime/anywhere? Check out the latest audio tech innovations straight from the CES 2017 show floor.

----------


## Airicist

CESTV: C Space – the future of entertainment

Published on Jan 8, 2017




> Check out C Space at CES 2017, showcasing the very latest offerings from the entertainment and marketing communities.

----------


## Airicist

CES 2018 is here

Published on Jan 8, 2018




> From big brands to more than 900 startups from the next generation of technology leaders, CES 2018 is where more than 20,000 new consumer technology products will be introduced. Learn more at CES.tech and follow us at #CES2018.

----------


## Airicist

CESTV 2018: Artificial Intelligence on the show floor

Published on Jan 11, 2018




> From digital assistants to self-driving cars, CES 2018 features the latest innovations in artificial intelligence. Check out the show floor and hear from some of the companies leveraging the technology.

----------


## Airicist

CESTV 2018: check out robotics on the show floor

Published on Jan 11, 2018




> Robotics are disrupting markets and bringing game-changing innovation to business, health care and education. Check out the show floor and hear about some of the consumer technology innovations in robotics.

----------


## Airicist

CESTV 2018: check out vehicle technology on the show floor

Published on Jan 11, 2018




> CES 2018 is one of the world's premiere automotive events. Check out the show floor and hear from some exhibitors innovating vehicle technology.

----------


## Airicist

CESTV 2018: check out drones on the show floor

Published on Jan 11, 2018




> From racing drones to full-size quadcopters, you can find any type of drone on display at CES 2018. Check out the show floor and hear about some of the innovations in the drone space.

----------


## Airicist

Day One of CES 2019

Published on Jan 8, 2019




> Editors and reporters from leading technology media outlets discuss the hot products and trends for the day at CES 2019.
> 
>  Guests:
> 
>   Moderator: Rachel Horn, Director Thought Leadership Communications at Consumer Technology Association Rachel Rothman, Chief Technologist &amp; Director of Engineering at the Good Housekeeping Institute David Kender, Editor in Chief at Reviewed Dieter Bohn, Executive Editor at The Verge

----------


## Airicist

Day Two of CES 2019

Published on Jan 9, 2019




> Reporters and editors from some of the top technology media outlets discuss the hot trends and products for the day at CES 2019.
> 
>  Guests: 
> 
>   Moderator: Sarah Brown, Senior Manager, Event Communications, Consumer Technology Association Connie Guglielmo, Editor-in-Chief, CNET News Patrick Seitz, Senior Reporter and Writer, Investor’s Business Daily Mark Spoonauer, Editor-in-Chief, Tom’s Guide Charles Warner, Editor-in-Chief, Innovation &amp; Tech Today

----------


## Airicist

Day three of CES 2019

Published on Jan 10, 2019




> Reporters and editors from some of the top technology media outlets discuss the hot trends and products for the day at CES 2019.
> 
>   Guests: • Moderator: Tyler Suiters, Vice President, Communications, Consumer Technology Association • Dana Wollan, Editor-in-Chief, Engadget • Dean Takahashi, Leader Writer for GamesBeat, VentureBeat • Matt Swider, Senior Editor, TechRadar.com • Nick Mokey,Managing Editor, Digital Trends

----------


## Airicist

CES 2019 Trend: AI and Robotics

Published on Feb 6, 2019




> Artificial intelligence and robotics are changing the way we engage with the world. AI will be a key ingredient technology during the next decade, and robotics are smarter than ever and will assist with many daily activities.

----------


## Airicist

CES 2019 Trends: 5G

Published on Feb 6, 2019




> 5G will revolutionize the way we connect and reinvent the business world. The U.S., Europe and Asia will launch 5G commercially in 2019. Exhibitors at CES 2019 showed how 5G is driving innovation across emerging technologies.

----------


## Airicist

CES 2019 Trend: Vehicle technology

Published on Feb 6, 2019




> Vehicle technology at CES is larger than many stand-alone car shows, featuring the hottest cars and connected vehicles. Vehicle tech is growing at a rapid page, with a focus on self-driving cars and driver-assistance technology.

----------


## Airicist

Designers explore future of mobility at CES 2019

Published on Feb 18, 2019




> Mobility was a hot topic at this year's Consumer Electronics Show. Our first Dezeen Debrief roundup movie presents highlights of the event, including a quadrupedal car, mechanical delivery dogs, an autonomous hit and run, an AI-driven wheelchair and a VR solution to car sickness.

----------


## Airicist

CES 2019 Trends: Augment and virtual reality

Published on Feb 19, 2019




> Augmented reality and virtual reality are game-changing applications. Companies are creating immersive experiences across health care, entertainment, manufacturing, business and more.

----------


## Airicist

What to expect from CES this year

Jan 1, 2020




> The biggest tech conference on Earth keeps on evolving.

----------


## Airicist

Best of CES Awards 2020

Streamed live Jan 9, 2020




> It has been a LONG week here at CES. Team Engadget arrived in Vegas back on Friday last week and since then we’ve published over 250 stories and 70 videos -- and we might not be done yet! After seeing as much of the sprawling tech show as we could, we’re finally ready to reveal our picks for the official Best of CES Awards. Our team spent hours having some… spirited debates about who the nominees and eventual winners should be. Here’s where we landed.

----------


## Airicist

The best of CES 2020

Jan 9, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Best of CES 2021

Jan 13, 2021




> Like so many tech events over the past 10 months, CES has gone online-only. Join us right here on our new virtual stage, with three days of programming, culminating with the official Best of CES Awards ceremony on Wednesday at 4:30pm ET.

----------


## Airicist

Most exciting robots of CES 2021

Jan 16, 2021




> Spare a thought for the robots of CES 2021. This year’s all-virtual event means the vegetable-chopping, spring-cleaning, joke-telling animatrons we’ve come to expect on the show floor have been forced to work from home like the rest of us, performing through Zoom feeds and promotional videos as if they’re merely machines created to serve humanity… wait?
> 
> But despite the technical difficulties facing this year’s crop of quirky machines, it’s actually a pretty good time to be a robot. The world is a tough place right now, and despite supposedly giant leaps in AI, it’s hard to imagine a mechanised butler having sleepless nights over the global pandemic and general political instability that rages around them. We’re all in need of a little TLC in 2021 – which is handy, because the robots of this year’s CES are much less HAL and far more helpful. There’s robots to keep us safe, robots to help around the house, robots to entertain, robots to educate, and robots to do some of life’s (really) heavy lifting. 
> 
> We’ve picked out some of the coolest – from the super useful to the downright adorable.

----------


## Airicist2

What to expect at CES 2022

Dec 31, 2021




> CES 2022 will be unlike any previous show, but the show will go on. Whether I’m Las Vegas or not, tech companies large and small will be announcing and, in some cases, showing all the gadgets to get excited about for 2022. From QLED and OLED TVs to the latest GPUs and more accessories than you can count, we’ve got a preview of what to expect from this year’s massive tech event. 
> 
> 0:00 - Intro
> 1:07 - Not Like Any CES Before
> 2:06 - Computing
> 3:02 - Mobile
> 3:40 - Gaming
> 4:09 - Smart Home
> 4:42 - Audio/Video

----------


## Airicist2

Article "CES 2022 preview: The metaverse, NFTs and a self-driving tractor? Plus more virtual events"

by Mike Snider
January 3, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

The best of CES 2022

Jan 8, 2022




> Engadget's top picks from 12 categories, and our overall favorite from this year's show.


"The best of CES 2022"
Engadget's top picks from 12 categories, and our overall favorite from this year's show.

January 7, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

CES 2023: Day 0 recap

Jan 4, 2023




> CES starts on January 5th, but the tech news is already coming in. Companies including Samsung, Nvidia, and Dell have already made big announcements and revealed some promising technology.

----------

